# Shop To Go



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm shop trailer.....from Successful Farmer

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/content/a-farm-shop-on-the-go


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yikes, those trailers are target #1 of thieves around here. Even in the driveway or parked in a locked shop. No way we could leave one in the field.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A buddy that works for an excavating company did the same with a tandem trailer, their trailer, his tools. Looking to make room in it to add a press, already has a generator that runs a stick and mig welder, air compressor, tool boxes, anvil, etc.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Having the acetalien in an enclosed trailer is a big Nono plus is a big OSHA fine I think . That is a good way to go kaboom.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> Having the acetalien in an enclosed trailer is a big Nono plus is a big OSHA fine I think . That is a good way to go kaboom.


Where else would you put it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would be a little worried about GVW too. It doesn't take that many good tools to get heavy fast....good general idea though for a mobile shop...


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah acetylene and fuel containers big no no. Just too much fire hazard side by side. One small leak and a spark and it is all over.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> Having the acetalien in an enclosed trailer is a big Nono plus is a big OSHA fine I think . That is a good way to go kaboom.


Now that you mention it, I didn't see torch tanks in the trailer, he might keep those in the back of the pickup.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Now that you mention it, I didn't see torch tanks in the trailer, he might keep those in the back of the pickup.


Look again. Nose of trailer. Between Craftsman compressor and tool box.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can tell oxy. May or may not be acetylene?


----------

